# Need Help Fast. How do I remove Passenger A-Pillar Trim



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm trying to run the wire for the bluetooth microphone up the passenger's side A-pillar so i can install the mic in the overhead console. I removed the airbag sign but there is no torx screw behind it holding the cover on. I have half of my interior ripped apart but i can't get the pillar cover off. If anyone can help, please do because I'm stuck. Thanks


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Need Help Fast. How do I remove Passenger A-Pillar Trim (08VWR32)*

It wont be screwed in or else when the airbag blew it wouldn't come off. You will most likely have to pry it off. Try pressing in on the edges and pulling towards you. Be gentle though.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Need Help Fast. How do I remove Passenger A-Pillar Trim (08VWR32)*

*Hope this helps:*
Upper A-Pillar Trim, Passat CC 
NoteRemoval and installation is described for the left-hand side of the vehicle. Removal and installation for the right-hand side is performed in the same manner. 
Removing 
NoteFor the sake of illustration, the clamp -1- is not shown in the illustration. 

– Pull the trim near the clamp -1- out of the catch -arrow A-, then compress the clamp between the headliner and the trim using long nose pliers and remove the trim from of the upper catch. 
Caution
The clamp -1- may not be re-used and must be replaced prior to installing! 

– Loosen trim from door seal molding -arrow B-. 
– Remove trim from front mounts in instrument cluster -arrow C-. 
– Remove trim upward out of mounts -arrow D-.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Need Help Fast. How do I remove Passenger A-Pillar Trim (kdagher)*

Thanks for the diagram and description. I don't think i would have figured that out without it. I used a pair of surgical forceps to squeeze the clip. They worked well because they lock which makes it easy to hold onto the clip. The clip really is one time use only because i tried to bend it back and it still doesn't hold the cover on. I guess i would have to go see my dealer to get a new one?


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Need Help Fast. How do I remove Passenger A-Pillar Trim (08VWR32)*

i bent mine, i was lucky to reuse it. but its not holding very still
i guess i am going to buy another one as well


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Need Help Fast. How do I remove Passenger A-Pillar Trim (kdagher)*

Is this the cover over the airbag? I'm asking because I want to remove mine too and haven't been able to figure it out (driver side for V1 hardwire). But the pic and directions are confusing me. See's the cover should be more at a 45 degree angle in the pic. Also says to remove clip 1 that is at the top from catch A which seems to be at the bottom. Any clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Need Help Fast. How do I remove Passenger A-Pillar Trim (whealy)*

Yes, this is the cover that covers the side curtain airbag. In reality, it only overs the tether for the airbag, so there isn't really anything there to mess up, just in case you were wondering. Just make sure you don't get that tether twisted or cut through it by accident. The clip is at the top, right behind the AIRBAG label. It's very difficult to remove that clip, at least for me it was. If you pry the cover off from underneath the weather stripping, the whole cover will pop off a little. Then, you can stick a pair of really long needle nose pilers, or if you have access to surgical forceps,(they are perfect for the job), from the area where the A-pillar cover meets the headliner and stand outside the car and look through the windshield, you will be able to get to that clip. It is tricky, but it can be done. You really have to be patient though, because it gets frustrating. Hope this helps.


----------

